# Texas Law Enforcement Perpetuates Misconceptions About Steroid Users



## Arnold (Jun 27, 2011)

Texas Law Enforcement Perpetuates Misconceptions About Steroid Users by Millard Baker The Fort Bend County Sheriff???s Office, U.S. Attorney???s Office and the Drug Enforcement Agency perpetuated misconceptions about the typical anabolic steroid user during a May 27, 2009 press conference announcing a major steroid bust involving personal trainers, their clients and bodybuilders in Fort Bend [...]

*Read More...*


----------

